# 9.0 BETA 2 - cd0



## FreeBCP (Sep 19, 2011)

I installed 9.0 and had no trouble at all configuring my wlan.  I then rebooted and entered sysinstall to add software and packages the "FreeBSD Installer" did not give me the opportunity to do.  However, it would not recognize cd0 (the only cdrom on the machine); it is not configured.  When I tried using ftp instead, none of the many I tried contained the right version and would not let me use them.

I either need to a) configure /dev/cd0 manually (needs to be configured anyway) or find an ftp server that will work with 9.0 BETA 2.

Though I have successfully administered FreeBSD in the past, I now count myself a newbie.  I would appreciate any help or suggestions you can offer.

Thom


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2011)

If you want to use packages, see
`% man pkg_add | less -p PACKAGESITE`

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-current/ might work.

Or use ports, just update with portsnap(8) first.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 20, 2011)

Still having some trouble here.  If using portsnap, I first want to 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch
```
 and then
	
	



```
portsnap extract
```
 followed by 
	
	



```
portsnap -I update
```

Is that correct?  Is this similar to the old cvsup actions?  Afterward, I should be able to install from ports using pkg_add, right?

I feel terribly daft here; sorry.

Edit: the ftp server did not work for 9.0 BETA 2


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2011)

[cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] is for the initial checkout, to get a new and complete ports tree.
[cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] is for updating the existing ports tree after that. It gets you incremental downloads, instead of the entire gzipped ports tree every time.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all once again for your help.

I successfully installed Xorg from ports and X is up and running.  But when I tried to install Gnome (from ports) I got a Stop error code 1.  I then tried to install KDE 3, with the same result.  I attempted to install SeaMonkey (hoping to run it on vanilla X to find some answers) but ended with the same error.  I was, however, able to install Fluxbox successfully, but unfortunately do not remember the correct syntax to add to .xinitrc (I guessed "startfluxbox" but that was a no go.

So now I would like to get rid of the Gnome and KDE (as well as SeaMonkey) components installed and attempt to reinstall Gnome, but am not sure how to do this.  EDIT: I believe I just found the answer: pkg_delete gnome2, etc.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2011)

x11/gnome2 is a meta-port.  All it does is install other ports--all of GNOME2--as dependencies.  Deleting the meta-port doesn't get rid of all those dependencies.

It used to be difficult to figure out what could be removed, but Doug Barton has portmaster(8) set up to handle this.

Note1: I haven't tried this yet.
Note2: If you've already pkg_deleted x11/gnome2, just reinstall it.  It won't install anything extra since the dependencies are still there.
Note3: Back up first.

`# portmaster -e x11/gnome2`


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 21, 2011)

I tried pkg_delete but the response was that the pkg did not exist.  Once I got into Fluxbox (I figured that out as well) I tried installing a web browser (Firefox, Opera, anything just to be able to get to the Handbook, forums, etc) but all ended with a stop error.  Dillo installed just fine, but is not very useable (freebsd.org could not even load on it).  I tried reinstalling, but to no avail.  I will look into portmaster tomorrow and figure out how to back up (I am that new / out of touch!).  But I am feeling more confident if also a bit frustrated.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally got Gnome with pkg_add.  Thanks again.


----------

